# Dutton bear



## DeepTines (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey all, in 2020 I plan on applying for Mt. Dutton bear. I have hunted the unit quite a bit. I’m just wondering if anyone who has had a bear tag on the Dutton would be willing to answer a couple questions I have?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Not many bears on Dutton.

Way better on Boulder..


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

goofy elk said:


> Not many bears on Dutton.
> 
> Way better on Boulder..


+1


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Not many bears on Dutton.
> 
> Way better on Boulder..


These kind of replies.....ugh.

The question was:


DeepTines said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone who has had a bear tag on the Dutton would be willing to answer a couple questions I have?


maybe DT fully well knows that finding bears might be more difficult on Dutton vs. Boulder, and is looking for a little extra challenge?

So, aside from some of you agreeing that Boulder is better than Dutton -- has anyone hunted bears on Dutton that can answer some questions for DT??
(maybe one of his questions will be: is Dutton as good as Boulder? But I doubt it because his original question only mentioned Dutton...)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't hunted bear up there but the last time that I hunted elk, it was a few years ago,
I crossed pine creek on a fallen log just before light, I went a little ways and turned around and crossed the same log just as it got light enough to see and there were wet bear tracks on the log that I had just walked across a little earlier.:shock:


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Contact Wildwest outfitters out of Junction. Kyle hunts bears on the Dutton.


----------



## DeepTines (Dec 19, 2018)

Man I suck! I completely forgot about this post. The reason I am thinking about the Dutton is because I know it much better then some of the other units. I only live a hour away so maintaining bait won’t be to bad. I’m still deciding if I want to continue applying for the Dutton or if I will switch this year. Thanks everyone for their comments. And good luck this year


----------

